# Sweetheart's and Darling's babes



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They only produced two babies, and that will probably be all I'll get as the pa, Sweetheart, is not doing well. You can tell by the name that he's an especially loved mousie with a sweet disposition. I was treating him last night and he bit me really, really hard. I've been fighting ear crud on him for about six weeks. He got well enough that I bred him, but then I think Darling, his mate, started grooming the spots that were pretty much healed and started the crud again. *sigh* He'll probably have to be pts. Here's a peek at the nicely marked baby from that little litter.


----------



## MeganSandbox (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your fella, but this is a beautiful little baby. Congratulations


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what are you feeding the mice?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

He is so cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

80% plain oats and wheat, 20% a bunch of other stuff. They get safflower seeds, milo, dried bread, dried bananas, spinach, and corn free puppy chow. They get bits of other stuff from time to time like cooked chicken, tuna, natural yogurt, dried cereal, etc., etc. The meeces get a lump of kibble every other night, unless they are breeding or nursing, in which case they get it every day. On nights that they don't get kibble they get either safflower or milo. Dried bananas once or twice a week, Dried bread or cereal every other night. Other stuff when I feel like it.

I don't think it's an allergy to some food, if that's what you're thinking.

I should have added earlier that I had a bunch of meeces develop eye and ear problems when I tried an somewhat less expensive aspen bedding. From now I will go back to being a brand name baby and only use Kaytee Aspen. There were about 16 meeces that had problems, some were pts, many recovered after I switched back to Kaytee, and a few are still getting medication in their drinking water. (generic Benadryl syrup).


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG the pics are so cute xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, I absolutely love this baby. I want more like it!


----------

